
Show HN: A simple interactive resume-making tool - gjiam
https://danplisetsky.github.io/resume-maker/
======
vinceguidry
Resumes live in that weird world between documents and data, trying to manage,
edit, and share them neatly is invariably going to fall off onto one side of
the fence.

I eventually gave up and now just use Microsoft Word stored on Dropbox.
Anything that gets primarily touched and read by humans just needs to use a
presentation-oriented tool. Building a pandoc workflow for a resume is so far
into overkill territory that you may as well direct the soldiers to pour salt
into the battered soil of your creative sanity.

~~~
stilley2
My strategy had been latex for resumes, where I can play all the dirty
formatting tricks I want in the name of presentation, and pandoc/markdown for
my CV, where content is more important and the document needs to be updated
frequently.

~~~
throwaway080383
My favorite dirty LaTex formatting trick is \phantom

~~~
TeMPOraL
Is this LaTeX equivalent of &nbsp; padding?

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Resume also needs to have some basic aesthetic value. You're much better off
using something like [https://latexresu.me/](https://latexresu.me/), for
example.

------
darkhorn
There is interactive resume-making tool made by European Union
[https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/documents/curriculum-
vita...](https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/documents/curriculum-vitae)

------
kylnew
I’ve had some success in the past years using “Hack My Resume”
[https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume](https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume)

------
newscracker
Some suggestions:

* The buttons that appear on hover below the name don't have tooltips. That makes it difficult to understand what each button does without trying it.

* The icons for those buttons are also smaller, making some of them look very similar to each other.

I didn't proceed beyond this because it wasn't very easy to use.

------
toastal
I've been lazier in recent years. I keep my Stack Overflow Developer Story
updated and send that as a link for something résumé-like in emails. This is
usually good enough, if not better because of hyperlinks and a chronological
order, for a lead dev or director to get the interview. Usually after
everything went well already, HR wants a PDF for whatever bookkeeping reason
and I just hit the print button since the design and layout is irrelevant at
this point.

------
wordpressdev
Although I have my resume in plain old MS Word, I'd love to automate it to
create resumes on the go for various areas I apply to (web dev, SEO, content
marketing etc)

